# going to Sykes today



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm about to "suit up" and head over to the bridge. Anyone been out there today or plan on it?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

good luck.... you'll have it all to yourself.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I take it that means it's a horrible time to drop a line in water?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Wookie (1/26/2008)*I take it that means it's a horrible time to drop a line in water?




Heck, it's never a bad day to drop a line in the water. Probably just talking about how cold it is and the weather.


----------

